# DIY sump



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm currently designing my sump (pictures on my 37G thread)
i'm thinking of going to a LFS or Store that does custome Sump builds. Cause i wanna see if my design is even workable or to see what i'm missing.

Does anyone here know a place that does good sump designs and builds? that will be willing to give me some advice


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Since you are in the Markham area, go talk to Ken @SUM to get suggestions for your design. Not sure if he builds them himself but he will know who can.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks i'll go see him when i fix some changes


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Check out Marc's Site for some good Sump Designs.


----------

